# Howzit?



## alucidnation (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi, just a quick hello from the UK, really.
Glad to be on here!
I record under the 'alucidnation' moniker and have been producing music since the early nineties.
Have collaborated with a variety of people, including Global Communication, Ulrich Schnauss etc.
Now release music on Six Degrees, Interchill, LSD. I'm published by Faber. 
alucidnation.co.uk
Go well.
b.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

alucidnation said:


> including Global Communication


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey B. Nice to meet you. Happen to know @Ross Sampson / @WaverunnerAudio ? He was in the Global Communication live band a few years ago. Anyway… cool portfolio mate! See you around!


----------



## alucidnation (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey, thanks for the message. I don't know Ross, no - any dealings I have tend to be with Tom [Middleton] - I was dimly aware that there have been some London gigs of late, but I'm a bit of a hermit these days!


----------

